# Lothar und Liliana lassen sich scheiden



## Mandalorianer (26 Dez. 2010)

*Ehepaar Matthäus Lothar und Liliana lassen sich scheiden
Am Neujahrstag hätten sie zweiten Hochzeitstag feiern können
Doch jetzt ist ihre Ehe endgültig am Ende​*

Die Gefühle verebbten und brandeten wieder auf, mal schwammen sie auf einer Glückswelle, dann brach alles über ihnen zusammen.

Jetzt geben sich Lothar Matthäus, 49, und seine vierte Frau Liliana, 23, endgültig keine Chance mehr.

„Die Ehe von Liliana und mir ist seit einem Jahr in der Krise. Wir haben es immer wieder probiert. Zwischendurch sah es auch sehr gut aus, aber seit zwölf Wochen wissen wir, dass es nicht mehr geht“, sagte der Rekord-Nationalspieler gestern zu Bild am Sonntag.

„Es kann und wird keine gemeinsame Zukunft mehr geben. Ich wünsche Liliana für ihren weiteren privaten und beruflichen Weg alles Gute.“

Wie Bild am Sonntag erfuhr, gab es bereits am 29. Oktober einen Scheidungstermin, zu dem Liliana aber nicht erschien.

Lothar Matthäus feierte seine zukünftige Freiheit in der Nacht zum Heiligen Abend im „P1“, unter anderem mit einer dunkelhaarigen Psychologie-Studentin aus München.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Dez. 2010)

Tja wenn man als "alter Sack" wirklich glaubt, das einem die jungen Frauen wirklich lieben dann kann man halt immer wieder auf die Fresse fliegen! Die lieben aber nur Dein Geld Loddar!


----------



## Barricade (26 Dez. 2010)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Tja wenn man als "alter Sack" wirklich glaubt, das einem die jungen Frauen wirklich lieben dann kann man halt immer wieder auf die Fresse fliegen! Die lieben aber nur Dein Geld Loddar!




Da geb ich dir recht. Aber der Loddar merkt es wahrscheinlich erst wenn er dann mal durch seine noch sicher kommenden vielen weiteren Scheidungen und etc. völlig pleite ist. So blauäugig kann doch keiner sein. Aber ist halt sein Problem wenn er das nicht bald mal merkt....


----------



## redfive (26 Dez. 2010)

Hatte er jetzt eigentlich mehr Trainerjobs oder Ehefrauen?!


----------



## friedx (26 Dez. 2010)

...ich tippe auf Ehefrauen - und mit ner Psychologin liegt er genau richtig...


----------



## Barricade (26 Dez. 2010)

Aber wo die immer gleich alle herkommen ? Kaum ist die eine weg oder vielleicht noch nicht mal ganz und schon ist die nächste da. Wie macht der das ? Stehen die vor seinem Haus Schlange oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen ?


----------



## raik66 (26 Dez. 2010)

So naiv wie er kann man nicht sein.
Alles PR.:angry:


----------



## Katzun (26 Dez. 2010)

na wer hätte das gedacht, es war die große liebe


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2010)

der wird auch nicht klüger


----------



## krawutz (27 Dez. 2010)

Das kommt ja völlig überraschend !!!


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2010)

....denn er weis nicht was er tut...Ehefrau Nr.5 ist im Anflug...


----------

